# Introducing a hedgie to a puppy?



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

I was wondering the best way to do so, I know there is a lot of literature on this in different areas, what I was wondering if we could cumulate it all right here, because my mom's puppy spotted my little Hector and she is desperate to meet Hector.

Best ways?
How to avoid certain scenarios? 
How to lower stress for the hedgie?
ect?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Really, I don't think there's any need to introduce the hedgehog to a puppy. It's better to just keep them apart, especially with a puppy. They're more rambunctious, and could be more likely to hurt the hedgie, even if it's only by accident.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't believe there is anything to gain from letting the two come in contact. Puppies would be a bad idea, they like to give playful nips and are very energetic. It's best for everyone if Hector just stays happy and safe away from other animals.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I guess my question is, why would you want to? There is nothing of benefit to either the puppy or the hedgehog. A hedgehog would not be any fun for a puppy and all it will do is stress the hedgehog.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I would keep them separate. You were just asking less than a week ago about getting Hector to unball, something they do when scared and not comfortable. Since you haven't had him very long and he isn't settled in with everything yet, introducing him to any other pets would stress him out unnecessarily and make settling in take longer. It could actually set back any progress you've made. 
Some people have successfully introduced hedgies and dogs, however they've always been older laid back dogs--not easily excitable puppies. Most of the time, after the initial introduction, the dogs ran away and wanted nothing more to do with the hedgie. There are only one or two out of the bunch that don't mind having the hedgie lay on them and hang out with them--they were the exceptions, not the rules. In most cases, neither gets anything out of the deal.
The dog seems so eager to meet. That could mean that there would likely be a lot of rough-housing in mind. Introducing at this point, if at all, just isn't a good idea.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had success letting Truffles burrow under an old Persian cat. The two of them took an hour nap before Truffles decided it was time to explore. Unless your dog is extremely laid back/lazy/uninterested in the hedgehog I wouldn't bother. I'd imagine it wouldn't take much energy for your dog to really do some damage to poor hedgie.


----------



## adena (Jan 24, 2009)

We have a wire cage, and our dogs are allowed to view Zoey through her cage, but that's it. Zoey is completely okay with it. She apparently feels safe in her cage. She walks right up to them and stares at them through the wires. However, she is able to get out of their view because I have a ledge on mine set very low so if she wants to get away from them, she can go under it and they can't bother her.

However, I would be afraid of the puppy getting overly excited and hurting the hedgehog, or getting itself hurt by quills in the eyes, etc. If you really want the puppy to see the hedgie, maybe hold it up to look at it through the cage when it is out.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

If you reallllllly want to introduce the two the best thing is to do it slowly. I had to introduce my dog and my hedgie because my dog is kind of nutso when it comes to little critters and if they didn't get acquainted, my dog would have been trying to get in my room ALL the time when I wasn't there. 
Basically the thing to do is have someone hold the puppy and you hold the hedgie. Don't have them too close, just close enough that they can see each other and maybe get used to each other. If you have a play pen for hedgie, puppy can maybe come in and watch the playpen as long as you are watching both puppy and hedgie. For the first little while, I only let my dog in my room when I was playing with my hedgie if my Dad was in the room too. You HAVE TO make sure that you can control the puppy before exposing it to your hedgie. You also have to know that you can trust your dog to obey you if you say STOP. Introducing a rambunctious puppy to a new hedgehog may not be the best thing, but if you really want to you can. Just do it slowly and do not EVER leave them alone together. Chances are that if you do, and they don't respect/know each other, someone will get hurt. Do not let your hedgie loose with the puppy around unless you are between the puppy and hedgie and you know the puppy will not go after the hedgie uncontrollably.
My dog is now used to my hedgie but I still would not leave them alone and loose together. Still my dog doesn't try to attack my hedgie--we have let him know that is a no-no--and often he likes to come into my room and either sit on the bed or the floor just staring at hedgie's cage. I have also lately had hedgie in my lap and my dog lying at the foot of the bed and both are content with it. But remember, I don't expect them to be best friends. I only introduced my dog and hedgie because I wanted my dog to know that hedgie IS NOT food and is not something to be chased and barked at like a squirrell outside. 

Sorry this was so long, but hopefully it helped!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I did sometimes similar to Ahava. I often take Quigley with me on visits to my parents house. We sleep in the basement but it is completely open and three cats have full access to it. They also have a dog that would sometimes come in contact with Quigley in the evening if we are in his playpen on the main floor. 

When the puppy was really small someone just held him or blocked off the area around the playpen so he could only get so close. Now he is very well behaved around the hedgehog and will just sit and watch. He is more interested in trying to steel Quigley's toys than chasing Quigley. It is always supervised if they are in the same room and they are always separated by Quigley's play pen. 

As for the cats they love Quigley's food and once one of them reached through the bars of the playpen and managed to pull some pellets from the food dish with his paw. It was very funny but that is the most interest they have every shown in the hedgehog. I once put Quigley on the bed next to one cat who was sleeping and he relaxed and opened after awhile but freaked out again when she yawned. 

Basically it is possible for them to be in the same room and not bother each other with extreme supervision for the puppy but since hedgehogs are often sensitive to movement a dog or cat coming towards them or extending a paw or even yawning can startle a hedgehog. 

Keep in mind I didn't take Quigley to my parents until we had him for a few months and he was already settled in. Basically he had no contact with other animals until he was already very socialized.


----------

